# What is the best litter?



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Currently I'm using carefresh litter plus for my litter pan. It doesn't seem to be doing it's job for the most part. I have 4 young rats with a litter pan big enough for a ferret/rabbit and it can't even hold its stink three days in. Anything you guys recommended that would be better and possibly cheaper? Something that I can possibly pick up from a local pet store?


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

I suggest using kitty litter and training them to use it by keeping living area eating areas clean and poos u keep putting into litter box area lol w gloves yes. But otherwise all types of " bedding" will simply hold smell. As always. Avoid any pine shavings. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

See. I don't put care fresh or anything. They have beds and hammocks and other things.







That way I can wipe and wash things super easy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Is that clay kitty litter? The dust is very bad for ratties. 

I like the planet petco paper pellet cat litter. It smells like green apple and is $13 for 25lbs.

I have A large corner litter box for ferrets and I change out 75% of it every other day. It doesn't necessarily smell, but it gets pretty full with poops. I just bought my second bag since March so I feel its quite economical. Also, I only put about a cup and a half in the pan at a time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

If you're using cat litter, only go holistic and no/low clumping. Clay and silica litter is worse for rats than it is for cats... hate that stuff!
I highly, highly recommend Blue Buffalo's walnut cat litter. It's very cheap for use in rat boxes, and is literally only walnut shells. The fibers in the shells clump with ammonia, but the clumps are loose. It does NOT clump with water, so is ingestible and flushable. Clean up is a breeze, in that sense. Smells awesome (like fresh trees!!) and really, really keeps odors down better than anything I've tried. It's also virtually dust free and doesn't aggravate my or my rats' sensitive noses.


----------



## boufurfio (Sep 14, 2013)

I use yesterday's news normally. When i went to the pet shop lately they were out of it so I got another one called eco paper..it's basically the same as yesterday's news..I find it nice and not messy!


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I switched to Blue Buffalo's walnut cat litter and I found it to be rather expensive for so little litter. Plus my rats made a mess with it, started to eat it, and it didn't control the odor so well if at all. After reading into rat litters, I found out that ExquisiCat Naturals Fragrance Free Paper Cat Litter is like Yesterday's News, but cheaper.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the BB pellets and I'm not sold. At all. Munro won't even use it. He started pooping all over the base pan in the aspen, so for now I have a litter pan in the base with aspen in it. I think litter will forever be a trial and error. I just don't know what to use anymore. I didn't rally like Exquisicat either, after a day it just smelled funky. I think I will try the petco pellets next since everyone raves about it!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I recommend Yesterday's News made by Purina. Over 99% dust free.


----------

